# 3 yr old rough transition to preschool ?



## Trying2beSuper

My 3 yr just started preschool 3 half days beginning of January. Before this she stayed home with me. She is ok with me leaving and I get daily pictures and reports of her doing different activities. However, recently she got a new teacher. The teacher always seems to be critical and I am not sure if it always constructive criticism. She has a different complaint for me daily and seems to imply there is something wrong with my child. To keep this short the most recent one that is bothering me is that she feels that since my child does not like sitting for circle time and does not always want to work on letters or organized group play with kids that she needs to be evaluated by a doctor. I think she is making quick judgements. I have no reason to think that there is a problem I think she just needs more time to adjust. My daughter tells me she loves school and from the photos I get it looks like she is interacting just fine. I love the school, but this new teacher is frustrating me. I am not dismissing what she is saying. I will keep it in mind, but I disagree. I am afraid I may have to leave the school if things continue this way. My daughter is set to do three full time days starting February.


----------



## katelove

It is completely age appropriate for a 3yo to not want to sit quietly and do letters or organised group play. If changing schools is an option they I would look for one with a play-based early childhood program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asnmdirteha

Circle time is sometimes the most difficult time for my toddler kids I teach in the morning (they're excited to be at school and just want to move and chat with each other). Sometimes as a teacher I do find it frustrating that the students can't sit still but at the same time please keep in mind that kids now are expected a lot more than when we were growing up. I would monitor her at home too during the weekends just to see if she can sit still while reading a book etc., sometimes teachers pick up on things too.


----------



## rubybolliger

It is not your kid, it is the problem associated with the teacher. A preschool teacher must have the temperament to tolerate kids. Kids may or may not have fast grasping power. So, the teacher must try to accommodate them with different activities. You know, every kid is different and is brilliant in different activities and your kid as well. Don't transfer your kid, it will break the friendship and affect deeply. Rather, complain about the teacher and ask the school authority to take proper actions.


----------

